# Air Zenith vs Dual Viair 400



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Which is a better decision. I can get a single AZ ob2 compressor for $100 more in my kit. Or just stick with the Dual Viair 400. This will be set up with 1, 5 gallon tank
Thanks


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

I got one AZ OBD2 instead of two compressors and I'm happy with it... 
I will say that after I made that decision it dawned on me that having two compressors is security. If one compressor ever dies, you'll have one backup to suffice for the time being. Just something to think about. :thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

07silverbullet said:


> I got one AZ OBD2 instead of two compressors and I'm happy with it...
> I will say that after I made that decision it dawned on me that having two compressors is security. If one compressor ever dies, you'll have one backup to suffice for the time being. Just something to think about. :thumbup:


 This is exactly why I got duals. However, I am thoroughly impressed with what a single AZ can do.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> This is exactly why I got duals. However, I am thoroughly impressed with what a single AZ can do.


 Dual AZ's :thumbup:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Dual $$


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Dual $$


 And weight...20 pounds a piece.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I've decided to go duel 400s. I wanted to do the AZ but it's all come down to cash. And I'm honestly going to save the money and put it towards Dorbritz d cups.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

You can still do 444s for the same price ( wiring not included ). 444s can work longer, and draw less amps.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> You can still do 444s for the same price ( wiring not included ). 444s can work longer, and draw less amps.


 agreed. 


on the AZ subject, i can say they are worth the extra$, 1 OB2 is as fast as dual 480s. and they have cooling fans and pre-wired relay.. by far the best option IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

01 said:


> agreed.
> 
> 
> on the AZ subject, i can say they are worth the extra$, 1 OB2 is as fast as dual 480s. and they have cooling fans and pre-wired relay.. by far the best option IMO.


 I agree that one OB2 is "better" than two 400s... BUT if I had to make the choice, I think I'd go with dual 400s just for the simple fact that I'm not left with no choice but to replace a very expensive pump if one of the 400s goes out down the road.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I agree that one OB2 is "better" than two 400s... BUT if I had to make the choice, I think I'd go with dual 400s just for the simple fact that I'm not left with no choice but to replace a very expensive pump if one of the 400s goes out down the road.


 
That was one of my deciding factors


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi guys, I also I have this dilemma...

I'm thinking OB2 AZ, installation of the compressor would be more compact than the double compressor and they seem very robust, think I'll trust in AZ


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

eurotrsh said:


> You won't be disappointed.


Thank you guy


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I went with the viair and set my false floor like this









The rest of the floor has been carpeted, that was a test fit shot

Here was the original test


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

That is gonna be uncomfortable for passengers to sit on.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> That is gonna be uncomfortable for passengers to sit on.


LOL!!


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

Miguel Lopez Ma said:


> Hi guys, I also I have this dilemma...
> 
> I'm thinking OB2 AZ, installation of the compressor would be more compact than the double compressor and they seem very robust, think I'll trust in AZ


be careful when you say you trust in AZ. the OB1's were garbage compressors and the OB2's had a number of issues in the initial production run. sure, there are very few issues now - but sometimes you have to consider the track record of the product line before you put down the cash. i'd run dual 400's over a single AZ.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

The new ob2s are bulletproof. Not to mention easily serviceable. Buy the service kit just in case and the whole compressor can be rebuilt in 15 mins. 


I love my Ob2s. Never looking back to the viairs..


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

viairs are easily rebuildable, have you ever rebuilt one?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

buck_russell said:


> viairs are easily rebuildable, have you ever rebuilt one?


yes sir i have, but what im saying is a single OB2 is as fast as dual 400+s.. and just as reliable and rebuildable.

so the argument of viar over AZ is pointless.. the only thing i can see is the backup of having dual comps in case one goes out.. and well thats why i have dual OB2s 

AZ Pros 

Faster 
Better Looking
Built In Fan
Prewired 
Comes With Relay 
Just As Reliable
Cheap To Rebuild

Cons
...
...
Oh yeah, dont know of any


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

viair 400's come with relays.
viair 400's are easy to rebuild.
viair 400's are cheap to rebuild.

the drawback on ob2's is the large amp draw, but i'm sure you'll refute that too.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

buck_russell said:


> viair 400's come with relays.
> viair 400's are easy to rebuild.
> viair 400's are cheap to rebuild.
> 
> the drawback on ob2's is the large amp draw, but i'm sure you'll refute that too.


nah, the do indeed draw 35amps compared to 26.. ill give you that. but my 35 amps fill twice as fast as your 26:

im not arguing with you, just stating there is no reason to hate on the AZ.. 

on paper they are better, no arguing that. ive had many viairs and never had problems, but since my AZs i understand the cost difference. and i will continue to buy them.


----------

